# Heated seat wiring



## phillapierre (Jul 29, 2009)

Dear Forum member,

I just bought a set of heated seat for my 2005 X-trail base version manual transmission. The seat went in fine with the wiring harness being readily available just behind it.

I'm now installing the switch in the center console, the wiring harness does not seem to be there. There a wiring harness unused their, but it is not fitting with the switch or anything I could see. I would like to know what this harness is for: i hope that it is for heated seat with some kind of Y harness that would be missing?

Where will I find the other end of the harness plug to the seat?

Also, If somebody would be interested in the base seat I have them available and will make a cheap price.

Thank you,

Phil


----------



## ovi2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Same situation for me for T31 model. No wiring harness for switches. Did you find a solution using the original switches?


----------



## phillapierre (Jul 29, 2009)

I've sold the vehicule, I've check a couple of salvage but they did not have the part. The dealer said they had something for 70$ but they where not sure and since it was special order if it was not the right part they would not take it back. Good luck


----------

